# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  إعلان بيع ( فرصة لا تعوض )

## العالي عالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأعضاء الحلوين ,المشرفيين الرائعين

اعلان 

يعلن معرض العالي عالي للسيارات الفارهة وبكافة فروعه عن 
 سيارات رووووووعه للبيع وبالتقسيط المريح جداً طبعاً لأعضاء المنتدي الغالي 
تنبيه الأفضلية لمن يسبق او ل فلا تدعع الفرصة تفوتك 
للمراجعة او للإستفسار هاتف 075466465656155
أو التوجه إلى أحد معارضنا المنتشرة في جميع انحاء الكرة الارضية

----------


## N_tarawneh

يعععععععععععععععععععععععع ...

ش هاي السيارات التعبانة يا عالي ... !!!؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

بالذات هالي السيارة / مش كثير ... !!!  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يعععععععععععععععععععععععع ...
> 
> ش هاي السيارات التعبانة يا عالي ... !!!؟؟؟


شو انت جاي تخرب البيعة يا نادر  ما بصير هيك بدنا نترزق  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شو انت جاي تخرب البيعة يا نادر  ما بصير هيك بدنا نترزق


تترزق شو يا عالي / خوف ما معك حق جنط / ولا ديسبرتور ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> تترزق شو يا عالي / خوف ما معك حق جنط / ولا ديسبرتور ...


انا معي حق جنط بس ما معي حق السيارة إلى بدي احط الجنط عليها 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

على هالفرصة  الحلوة  الله لايوطرزلك ياعالي بس شغل مقالب

----------


## العالي عالي

> على هالفرصة  الحلوة  الله لايوطرزلك ياعالي بس شغل مقالب


شو اخترت سايرة ولا لسا انت يا ايمن إلك خصم خاص ديسكاونت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> شو اخترت سايرة ولا لسا انت يا ايمن إلك خصم خاص ديسكاونت


والله انا ما بستغني عن المرسيدس اذا في  حواليك سي 200  وبالتقسيط زي ماقلت بتكون حبيب قلبي وبالصميم

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله انا ما بستغني عن المرسيدس اذا في  حواليك سي 200  وبالتقسيط زي ماقلت بتكون حبيب قلبي وبالصميم


بتحب ليها أذان فاردات على الجنب ولا لورا ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

> بتحب ليها أذان فاردات على الجنب ولا لورا ...!!!؟؟؟


لا انا بدي هاي ولونها اسود والفرش بيج

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا انا بدي هاي ولونها اسود والفرش بيج


شكلك ما فهمتني ...!!!  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> شكلك ما فهمتني ...!!!


ولا معجوك عم احكي مع صاحبي على الشات

----------


## ayman

بعدين انا مابفهم عليك وانت بتحكي عادي ماشاء الله عليك معجم كلمات  
هات احكيلي شو كان قصدك

----------


## العالي عالي

> بتحب ليها أذان فاردات على الجنب ولا لورا ...!!!؟؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

شو ياعالي ليش بتضجك يعني انت فهمتها

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو ياعالي ليش بتضجك يعني انت فهمتها



بعمل حالي افهمتها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> بعمل حالي افهمتها


الله لايوطرزلك ياعالي وانا بفكر حالي الغبي الوحيد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله لايوطرزلك ياعالي وانا بفكر حالي الغبي الوحيد


انت الخير والبركة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ولا معجوك عم احكي مع صاحبي على الشات


لا صدقتك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا انا بدي هاي ولونها اسود والفرش بيج


انشاء الله بعد مليون سنة بتكون عندك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> انشاء الله بعد مليون سنة بتكون عندك


 الله يخليك ياعالي احييت الأمل فيني من جديد انا ما كنت متوقع اشتريها ابدا بس اذا مليو ن سنة بستنى

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يخليك ياعالي احييت الأمل فيني من جديد انا ما كنت متوقع اشتريها ابدا بس اذا مليو ن سنة بستنى


ليش انت ضامن تعيش مليون سنة جاي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> ليش انت ضامن تعيش مليون سنة جاي


شو رأيك انت  اكيد لا بس ان اصلا بدي ايها لحفيد حفيد حفيد حفيدي علشان يقدمها هدية لحفيد حفيدة حفيدة حفدية حفيدتك

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو رأيك انت  اكيد لا بس ان اصلا بدي ايها لحفيد حفيد حفيد حفيدي علشان يقدمها هدية لحفيد حفيدة حفيدة حفدية حفيدتك


وساعتها ما بتكون إلى فايدة بالمرة السيارة بكون احفادك نسيوك وما بعرف قبرك وين حتى  :Icon15:

----------


## ayman

> وساعتها ما بتكون إلى فايدة بالمرة السيارة بكون احفادك نسيوك وما بعرف قبرك وين حتى


له ياعمري قبري بقلبك راح يكون انا ما بدي اندفن الا فيه

----------


## العالي عالي

> له ياعمري قبري بقلبك راح يكون انا ما بدي اندفن الا فيه


انت موت وما عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ليش موديلات قديمة؟؟؟

اتطوروا يا اخي!!

----------


## العالي عالي

> ليش موديلات قديمة؟؟؟
> 
> اتطوروا يا اخي!!


شوف حبيبي اذا عاجبك اشتري لكن لا تقعد تهربلي الزباين  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## بدون تعليق

شوف ياخوي

انا بصراحه عجبتني السياره السلفر الي مع البنت 
البنت بتيجي  مع السياره صح؟ :Icon31:  

اذا اوكي مع البنت, خلص لفلي اياها بكره بمر عليك اخدها 
بس بدك اتقسطلي اياها شلونه و انا مستعد ادفعلك دفعه اولى بريزه

شو قلت؟
نتوكل؟؟ :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شوف ياخوي
> 
> انا بصراحه عجبتني السياره السلفر الي مع البنت 
> البنت بتيجي  مع السياره صح؟ 
> 
> اذا اوكي مع البنت, خلص لفلي اياها بكره بمر عليك اخدها 
> بس بدك اتقسطلي اياها شلونه و انا مستعد ادفعلك دفعه اولى بريزه
> 
> شو قلت؟
> نتوكل؟؟


خلص اتوكلنا على الله استفتاح مبارك 

ان شاء الله على وجهك ابيع كل السيارات  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> انت موت وما عليك


ههههههههههههههه

ليش هي كم موتة ياعالي خلص كلها موتة وحدة موتها من لو ماشفتك متت بحبك وخلص قررت اسافر انا واياك على المانيا حتى نكتب الكتاب  انت بس احكيلي كم مهرك وانا مستعد من التعريفة للتعريفة

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

ههههههههههههههه

ليش هي كم موتة ياعالي خلص كلها موتة وحدة موتها من لو ماشفتك متت بحبك وخلص قررت اسافر انا واياك على المانيا حتى نكتب الكتاب  انت بس احكيلي كم مهرك وانا مستعد من التعريفة للتعريفة 



شو وصلت للزواج 
لا يا عم خليني اروح على البيت انام احسن وبشوفكو بكرة 

 *

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> 
> شو وصلت للزواج 
> لا يا عم خليني اروح على البيت انام احسن وبشوفكو بكرة 
> 
>  *


حارم عليك انا اذا ما اخذتك بعنس  :Eh S(2):  
وتصبح على الف خير وان شاء الله احلامك عني كلها

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

حارم عليك انا اذا ما اخذتك بعنس  
وتصبح على الف خير وان شاء الله احلامك عني كلها 


هاي صارؤ اسمها كوابيس مش احلام سعيدة *

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> هاي صارؤ اسمها كوابيس مش احلام سعيدة *


هههههههههههه 


هلا انا كابوس لله يسامحك خلص انا فسخت الخطوبة معك وبتمنالك التوفيق بحياتك العطافية  

ايقنت بحبك ياعالي    
  بأن السِحر هو عيناك 
  وبأن الموت هو فراقك 
فلا تقطع الأمل عن عيني

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

هههههههههههه 


هلا انا كابوس لله يسامحك خلص انا فسخت الخطوبة معك وبتمنالك التوفيق بحياتك العطافية  

ايقنت بحبك ياعالي    
  بأن السِحر هو عيناك 
  وبأن الموت هو فراقك 
فلا تقطع الأمل عن عيني  





شو هاد يا ايمن يا عمي انت صار الواحد يخاف منك 

خلينا اطع من المنتدي بما انو احنا لحالنا وبخاف يصير اشي بعدين *

----------


## العالي عالي

وصل لدينا احدث موديل من سيارات مش عارف نوعها موديل 2010







للحجز والاستفسار :
العالي عالي هاتف 0785646116546844 - او 056449646546546
دولي 6465468498498498

ملاحظة : لا يوجد غير سيارتين  

لحق حالك فرصة لا تعوض

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> 
> 
> شو هاد يا ايمن يا عمي انت صار الواحد يخاف منك 
> 
> خلينا اطع من المنتدي بما انو احنا لحالنا وبخاف يصير اشي بعدين *


هههههههههههههههههههههه

له يازلمة الله يسامحك انا مش هيك بمزح معك شو انا مجنون حتى اخذك انت عمي مصاريفك كثيرة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

هههههههههههههههههههههه

له يازلمة الله يسامحك انا مش هيك بمزح معك شو انا مجنون حتى اخذك انت عمي مصاريفك كثيرة  


شو بطلت يعني    *

----------


## ajluni top

يا زلمه الله يسامحك

الحمارسيدس اللي عندي بيسواهم كلهم :Db465236ff:  

ان شالله بعد قرن من اليوم بشتري وحده منهم

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> شو بطلت يعني    *



بصراحة ياقلبي انا بحب واحد تاني ومابقدر احب حدا تاني 
وياريت تسامحني على الخيانة بس صدقني انا مابستاهلك انت بدك امير مو زبال متلي

----------


## العالي عالي

> وصل لدينا احدث موديل من سيارات مش عارف نوعها موديل 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> للحجز والاستفسار :
> ...




لقد تلقينا خلال اليوم اليوم حوالي مليون طلب شراء 

نحن بإنتظار طلبكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top
					

يا زلمه الله يسامحك

الحمارسيدس اللي عندي بيسواهم كلهم 

ان شالله بعد قرن من اليوم بشتري وحده منهم 


عجلوني الحق مش عليك الحق على انا إلى كنت بدي اعملك دسكاونت*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لقد تلقينا خلال اليوم اليوم حوالي مليون طلب شراء 
> 
> نحن بإنتظار طلبكم


ما شاء الله

اللهم زد وبارك!!

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh
					

ما شاء الله

اللهم زد وبارك!!


طيب شو رأيك تختار سيارة والسعر ما يهمك بعملك ديسكاونت*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> طيب شو رأيك تختار سيارة والسعر ما يهمك بعملك ديسكاونت*


بنأجلها عشان اوفر

لأني مديووون :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh
					

بنأجلها عشان اوفر

لأني مديووون


يا رجل فرصة لا تعوض وبعدين انت ما عليك جيب كفيل وانا بعطيك اياه بالاقساط*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> يا رجل فرصة لا تعوض وبعدين انت ما عليك جيب كفيل وانا بعطيك اياه بالاقساط*


ما بقدر الا اذا هدية>>بيعرف ينصب!!

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما بقدر الا اذا هدية>>بيعرف ينصب!!


هدية شو فاتح جمعية خيرية انا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هدية شو فاتح جمعية خيرية انا


ههههه

لعاد خلص اسكت :Bl (14):  

عامللي حالك تاجر شاطر فرصة لا تعوض ومابدري شو :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ههههه
> 
> لعاد خلص اسكت 
> 
> عامللي حالك تاجر شاطر فرصة لا تعوض ومابدري شو


انا بقول فرصة لا تعوض مش فرصة ببلاش  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> انا بقول فرصة لا تعوض مش فرصة ببلاش


كله لاحق بعضه

خلص لا تناقشني احسن ما نهجم انا وجماعتي على المعرض وما نخلي ولا سياره

----------


## العالي عالي

> كله لاحق بعضه
> 
> خلص لا تناقشني احسن ما نهجم انا وجماعتي على المعرض وما نخلي ولا سياره


ومين جماعتك يماااا  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ومين جماعتك يماااا


لا تعرف احسنلك

ازعر شباب بالوطن العربي :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا تعرف احسنلك
> 
> ازعر شباب بالوطن العربي


روح نام يا عم انا ما بهمني كلو الزعران  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> روح نام يا عم انا ما بهمني كلو الزعران


مـتاكد

لا تدخل بأشي انت مش قده  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مـتاكد
> 
> لا تدخل بأشي انت مش قده



 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> 



 :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


هدم حطم كسر والعب على عصابي  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## منذر

والله يا أخوان أنا بدي BMWبوز نمر أذا في حويلاكو لأنو المارسيدس كلو مش نافع   منذر ملكاوي

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله يا أخوان أنا بدي BMWبوز نمر أذا في حويلاكو لأنو المارسيدس كلو مش نافع   منذر ملكاوي


ولا يهمك بما انت عضو جديد راح ادبرلك السيارة إلى بدك اياها وبالاقساط كمان  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله يا أخوان أنا بدي BMWبوز نمر أذا في حويلاكو لأنو المارسيدس كلو مش نافع   منذر ملكاوي


طلبك موجود تعال على المرعض واحلى سيارة نمر إلك  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

الاعلان رقم 2





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأعضاء الحلوين ,المشرفيين الرائعين

اعلان

يعلن معرض العالي عالي للسيارات الفارهة وبكافة فروعه عن
سيارات رووووووعه للبيع وبالتقسيط المريح جداً طبعاً لأعضاء المنتدي الغالي
تنبيه الأفضلية لمن يسبق او ل فلا تدع الفرصة تفوتك
للمراجعة او للإستفسار هاتف 075466465656155
Email: mm_kk_7007@yahoo.com  -- m.kadee.love@hotmail.com
أو التوجه إلى أحد معارضنا المنتشرة في جميع انحاء الكرة الارضية 


BMW M6 











كامري 2008 




اسرع سيارة في العالم Brabus Mercedes Roadster2008






لمبرجيني ...



سيارات للبنات فقط 














كما نعلمكم ان هناك خصم  لجميع اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية 

فبادر اخي/ اختي / اعضاء المنتدى الغالي لاختيار سيارة المستقبل كما فعل اغلب اعضاء المنتدى في الاعلان السابق 

اخوكم / العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## العالي عالي

> الاعلان رقم 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الأعضاء الحلوين ,المشرفيين الرائعين
> ...





سوف يتم طرح مجموعة جديدة ان شاء اللع
انتظرونا

----------


## العالي عالي

ما حدا بدو يشتري  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------

